# my b13 sentra + snow



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

too much brake, not enough turn


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

haha, you're late! lol, i was out last night 3AM  took pics and posted them in my thread
i win lol j/k


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

Oh man thats great. Your cars turning into a snowplow. Do you still have mudflaps on your car?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

91sentra said:


> Oh man thats great. Your cars turning into a snowplow. Do you still have mudflaps on your car?


if my front end wasnt molested, i would with out even the slightest doubt in my mind plow through every pile of snow that was in my way....even the ones that arent in my way .....nissan made these cars to be indestructable .....um....i dont think it came with mudflaps  its an E.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

haha you guys and your snow haha


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> haha you guys and your snow haha


its the only way baby jebus lets us drift our FWD cars


----------

